# Desktop keeps turning off my lightroom mobile sync



## karelowe (Feb 6, 2016)

Just within the last week or so, every time I close and shut down my computer, (nightly) when I restart Lightroom, I have to re-log in to my Adobe account to get my LR mobile to sync.  What a pain.  Took me a while to realize my pictures weren't syncing....I did see on the forum where someone did a "Delete all Data" but I hate to do that since I do have over 300 photos in a sync situation.  Anyone else having this issue?  I also had to delete LR mobile from my phone and reinstall it so pictures would sync the other day.  It was when a new version came out I believe.  I am on LR CC.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 6, 2016)

Make sure when you close Lightroom you use the "Quit" option in the menu bar and you do not "Log out".
Log out will deactivate Lightroom and you will have to "Log in" to activate when you next start Lightroom.


----------



## karelowe (Feb 6, 2016)

I "never" log out....and yes I always quit.....Have tried several things but nothing has worked.  Will still keep looking for an answer.....Thanks.


----------

